

Local Website Simplifies Car-Buying Experience - ryetoasthumor
http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2012/08/17/local-website-simplifies-car-buying-experience/
We love getting feedback on our service.
======
travisglines
I think a play-by-play about how you guys got coverage from a local news
station would be solid ... maybe a bit more of how it effected sign ups etc on
your site.

------
SwaroopH
The actual website: <https://autoref.com/>

------
ryetoasthumor
I work at AutoRef.com and would gladly answer any questions.

~~~
colmvp
I noticed no BRZ in the list of Subaru Models.

I also think it might be great if my exact zip code isn't applicable to
suggest ones nearby? I know for sure that there are locations in California
(as I see testimonies from people in that state) but when I search for my own,
it just asks me to sign up to get notified when it becomes available.

~~~
ryetoasthumor
We have been experimenting with ways to keep customers in the loop as we
expand our inventory beyond the Pennsylvania and Southern California region.
Your suggestion addresses the problem before "guests" even search, which is an
improvement over what we have now. We'll fix that!

------
amirmansour
Congrats to you guys. Best of luck :)

~~~
ryetoasthumor
Thanks!

------
kposehn
Congrats on getting featured :)

~~~
ryetoasthumor
We are very excited :)

